# HTML-Ticker



## yoyhoo (8. März 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mich gerade erst hier angemledet , und hab schon eine Frage.
Ich bräuchte einen ganz normalen News-Ticker ,  der text sollte nur von links nach rechts laufen , und dass die ganze Zeit.
Da ich aber fast kein html kann , bräuchte ich einen code , gleich den code für den ticker.

danke schon mal im voraus ,

    mfg 
         yoyhoo


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. März 2004)

HTML-Ticker gibts nicht...lediglich den <marquee>-Tag, der ist aber IE-Only.

Ansonsten:


----------



## yoyhoo (8. März 2004)

naja gut , danke


----------



## steff aka sId (9. März 2004)

stimmt nicht ganz ich hab nen <marquee> auf meiner page Opera kann den auch ohne probleme der läuft nur etwas schneller und unter Motzilla läuft er genau so wie im IE. Wie das mit ältereren Browsern aussieht weiß ich nicht. Netscape habe ich auch nicht getestet.
Greetz Steff

P.s. Der Code dafür vollständig 
<marquee scrollamount=1 scrolldelay=5 >
 Dein Text      
 </marquee>

Gibt noch ein paar  Attribute die man benutzen kann diese kannst du zum Beispiel Self-html  nach lesen


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. März 2004)

Tatsache.... die können das ja auch... ich schreibs mir hinter die Löffel 
Aber ob Netscape6 das bereits konnte, ist dennoch fraglich...ich habe die Möhre auch nicht mehr installiert


----------



## steff aka sId (9. März 2004)

Naja Self-html zum Beispiel behaubtet auch hartnäckig das es Microsoft only ist :-D aber wer tested ist schlauer. Zu Netscape: Ich für meinen Teil lasse den so ziemlich außen vor. Ich kenn auch so ziemlich keinen der ihn nutzt.
Greetz Steff


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. März 2004)

Naja... um SelfHTML in Schutz zu nehmen.... das ist schon in die Tage gekommen... als es herauskam, waren Opa5 und Netscape6 die aktuellen Versionen


----------



## Lost Heaven (11. März 2004)

In SelfHTML wird weder Opera noch Mozilla erwähnt!
Das find ich blöd, und genau so dumm finde ich, dass es keinen Scroll-Text in HTML gibt


----------

